# Space Wolves or Dark Angels?



## Catch_22 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am thinking of starting up a space marine army and want to do an established chapter that has a lot of character to it so, i have narrowed it down to these two. Bear in mind i have no idea about the rules for any of these army choices.

*Space Wolves*: 
I like the ferociousness and the fur patterns. The color is something i have not done yet and the use of alternative heads and unique sprue bit intrigue me.

*Dark Angels*:
The master of the ravenwing jetbike is really cool and i think would be a change of pace challenge for me to paint. I like the robed models and the terminator librarian is pretty cool. My tau were a dark green so i have used the colors in the past, so nothing ventured there.

OR... 

*Soul Blades* is a name and a paint scheme i am tossing around for a Dark Angels breakoff. This company will use swords as much as possible for CC and the models will reflect that.
Just a sample coloring:







.... *or* ....







.... *or* ....








staying with the greens but using a more silvery green as well. I guess the white headed one and the white headed/shoulder one could be ranking.

Any opinions, or other chapter suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my vote goes to SW. id avoid DA at all costs.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Soul Blades. DIY chapters are much more satisfiying I think. And while SW's are cool, they have some nasty limitations and such to work with. Not to mention that when their codex is redone in the next couple years, they are going to COMPLETELY change, I guarantee it. DA at least was just finished so you know you have a good while to run with them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Dark Angels, they have the best rules out there marine wise at the moment, no stupid stuff, otherwise I would of said Wolves, but.....I'd wait for the next codex, no matter how far it is


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Even though I LOVE me so Space Wolves and have played them for years, I was always more interested in the Dark Angel mystique. Having their own heresy during the Horus Heresy and all the flavor of being such an old army in 40k adds alot of depth. Then the fact of the Lion pwning Leman Russ in single combat is pretty hot. I prefer tactical thinking over brute combat myself, so go Dark Angels. Have you ever thought about using their original color scheme, the pre-green days? I only ever had 500pts of Dark Angels, but I used the old black scheme and added the dark green on my veterans and for misc. gear worn.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Like Wraith I say Soul Blades. DIY is better for SM's as long as you have good fluff. Otherwise SW. Dogs in power armour - whats not to love?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i voted SW, but i think Soul Blades for the same reasons as everyone else. DIY is so much better.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

space wolves rock but be aware i believe they are re doing them soon and if they do then they will prob go the same way as all the other armies (ie get rid of most of the stuff that makes em great)


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

As chapter master of the Sons of Dorn I advise starting your own chapter.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

maximus2467 said:


> space wolves rock but be aware i believe they are re doing them soon and if they do then they will prob go the same way as all the other armies (ie get rid of most of the stuff that makes em great)


>> Yep, they will become hairy Space Marines. Not looking forward to the new dex at all. Have already said, if they give Wolves combat squads, then i will make my own chapter, with Wolf-like traits. Fuckin Games Workshop!!!

>> On to subject. I voted for your own chapter, cos it shows you have an imagination. I know I do wolves, cos they are the shiznit, but would like to do my own chapter eventually. Every time I try, they always end up like wolves.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Didn't read what you wanted before voting, because when you present me with a question phrased "Dark Angels or Space Wolves", the answer is "well, Dark Angels, obviously... sorry, what was it you wanted to know?"

But yeah, go DIY. I didn't, but my excuse is it's not my army, I'm just looking after it for someone.

:cyclops:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Soul Blades.

I agree with everyone else, DIY is just more fun, and you feel unique.

And even if you hate writing fluff, you'll unconsiously start forming stories and snippets about a character/a unit/ the color scheme, and its all good.

Also--I like all those color schemes.


----------



## Blood Claw Warrior (Jan 26, 2007)

I would have to say your custom chapter, the Soul Blades or the Space Wolves. The Dark Angels are cool too though but overall, my top pick would be Space Wolves. I may be a little biased seeing as I do play them though.

They are a really cool army with some interesting characters and models and they are really fun to play as too but are geared more towards close combat than many other marine armies. Whatever you choose, I hope you have a good time with.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

firewolf said:


> f they give Wolves combat squads, then i will make my own chapter, with Wolf-like traits.


Wait, aren't combat squads just tac squads with five guys? Instead of ten?

In my opinion: none of the above.

Go Ultramarines. A well painted, well modeled, well cared for _Ultramarines_ army. (I'm dead serious) Yeah sure, they're GW's poster boys (Although the crimson fists have been incringing on that as of late) but they have some pretty cool unique units to balance out the rigid codex adherence. Tyranid hunters, Maccragge Honour Guard, a few special characters. You hardly ever see any of them anymore, because everyone, in their quest to have a different than the norm army, thinks, 

"Hey, Ultramarines are everywhere in GW's art and literature, so lots of people must play them. I want to be different, so I won't."

And what do you get if everyone thinks that? Not a lot of Ultramarines players.

So again, a well painted, well modeled, well cared for Ultramarines army *FTW* if you fancy a challenge.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> You are right about the combat squads Cadian, but Grey hunters are min of 6 at the mo, and Blood Claws are 8. See what im getting at now? Making these units 5 model units would take away what I think makes Wolves different, apart from all the other stuff. Seriously, if they do, I will. Fucking Jervis and his nerf stick.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I doubt highly that the Wolves will get combat squads as they have always been the farthest chapter from codex astartes. The will certainly get altered but combat squads? Can't see it.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I' do your own chapter mate. I think you will find it much more rewarding in the long run



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Lord Alkmie (Jan 10, 2007)

DIY always.
I have a DA army and I wish I hadn’t painted so much now, as the investment is quite high to start a new chapter.

A DIY is always flexible rule wise and more rewarding to paint, and as you have a solid cool colour scheme going I say GO GO GO...


----------

